# 2021 Model Y floor mats?



## GillMorris

They delivered my Model Y last night at 11 pm. 
BUT... I noticed in the light of day today that there are no floor mats. Is this normal? Or were they inadvertently omitted? 
I've looked up a few Model Y floor mats on amazon, but not sure if they were cut for 2021. 

Thanks!


----------



## GDN

GillMorris said:


> They delivered my Model Y last night at 11 pm.
> BUT... I noticed in the light of day today that there are no floor mats. Is this normal? Or were they inadvertently omitted?
> I've looked up a few Model Y floor mats on amazon, but not sure if they were cut for 2021.
> 
> Thanks!


I moved your post/thread over here to the Model Y forum where you may get a better answer.

I will say I just glanced at this thread  and someone notes the "Mats that came with their Y", and honestly I had not heard there were no mats. Which model did you purchase? There is a chance the SR (standard range) does not come with them, but the LR and P should both have mats in them.


----------



## TrevP

May I suggest these? THey're a non-branded 3D Maxpider which are amazing. I've had them in all 3 of my last cars


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Has anyone tried https://matmetrics.ca/products/custom-fit-car-mat-cubic-series?variant=7478495379513 ? I'm going for this look to add some pop into the black interior.


----------

